# Shipping of home contents to u.s. From sydney



## Kathetoph (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi
My husband and I are moving to the u.s. To set up an office in new York ..
W are in I.t. Recruitment and have a small business in Australia. 
We are going to be living in conneticutn we think in west port or around that area.

Would really appreciate any advice from aussies on rough shipping costs and time frames. ( is it worth it we might only be on the u.s. For up to two years to ship our contents
Also Health care 
Anyone know of a good policy and a rough cost for a family of four?

And would love to hear from anyone who made this move from Australia to Conneticut,
Or from anyone in the recruitment industry who also made this move.

We are really excited always loved America .. But it feels like navigating and coordinating the move will be hard work.


----------



## Kiwi1234 (Mar 26, 2009)

We moved to the US from New Zealand about 4yrs ago through my husbands work transfer. I can tell you that we ended up storing our furniture in NZ and buying new when we arrived in the US. The cost to ship a house load of stuff is very costly approx $20,000 not including the hassel of customs etc. We had a budget of $10k to funiture a place and we only ended up spending $6k. Furniture and furnishing a whole lot cheaper here than back home so it just made more sense, especially since we are not here permanetly.

Also, Health Care here is very expensive compared to NZ or Aussie, as there is no socialised healthcare in the US. We pay (or rather my husbands work pays) for just 2 of us $550 per month for coverage. There are loads of different plans, with different amount of dedictables, co=-pays, out of pocket amount etc etc, and different states have different policies and regulations, so you probably need to do some checking around.

Hope this helps - you will have lots of fun and enjoy living here, after taking a little getting used to.


----------

